# Greetings From Bobalu Cigar Co.



## cigarzz (Jun 9, 2003)

Here at Bobalu Cigar Co. located in Austin, Texas, we make and manufacture over 25 lines of cigars. You can deal direct with the factory. Feel free to ask any questions about Bobalu's or the manufacturing of cigars in general. You can watch our Cuban Cigar Rollers "LIVE" on our web cam


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

wheres the web site??????


----------



## vert1276 (Apr 28, 2012)

has anyone ever tried these?:hmm: They don't "look" bad....But I really dont want to spend $105 bucks plus shipping to find out


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Maybe Jeff could create some kind of contest to get some brother out there to post some reviews???????


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I have one or two of their sticks buried in the humi....I'll have to do some digging


----------



## cigarzz (Jun 9, 2003)

I don't have 30 post yet to place a link??? bobalu . com


----------



## cigarzz (Jun 9, 2003)

OK. here is a deal to try them Board Special. Full Body Sampler. Try 6 of our most full flavored cigars. Each sampler contains 6 different robusto size cigars geared to the seasoned cigar smoker. Give us a try with this great deal with free shipping. Limited time offer. Special Forum Price $21.00 (must add free shipping into shopping cart for SHIPPING credit)
Free Shipping - Full Body - Samplers - 60 ring cigar
Limit 2 Samplers per member

FREE SHIPPING


----------



## cigarzz (Jun 9, 2003)

please also check out our brand new Cigar selector mobile app. Select Cigars based on the 5 most important Cigar Characteristics ( Wrapper Color, Strength, Country of Origin, Flavor and Price) with our Fan-Figgin-Tastic new Android App (now available for iphone in Apple iTunes Store).

android https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=qtm.bobalu.cigar.app&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsInF0bS5ib2JhbHUuY2lnYXIuYXBwIl0


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Smoked my first










Nice cigar...sweetened tip was a surprise...good flavor and excellent burn... I
Plan on having more!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Just ordered these the other day and am looking forward to trying them in a few months!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Just ordered these the other day and am looking forward to trying them in a few months!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Hmmmm. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

Hey Jeff, would you ship a sampler over to me in Canada?


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Just ordered a full body sampler and appreciate the special price/offer to Puff!

Check out their website, it's phenomena! 
Site also has plenty of pics, videos and even a live "Cigar Roller Cam"!!

I will be ordering some custom label cigars for our business.
With no setup/artwork fee and great cigar prices, it's a no brainier.
Also the custom label cigars would be great bling for bombs!


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

I have been a long time customer of Jeff's. And I can vouch for his sticks being all top quality truly hand made fresh cigars. His site is spread out by country of origin which makes choosing your face blend much easier. Give them a try. Great Cuban style rolling too.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Great cigar!! These sticks are going to be great after setting for a month or so. Just received a 15 cigar sampler and today purchased the entire line sampler.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

I will be visiting tonight or tomorrow. Looking forward to it.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Mine are sitting at home right now. They were delivered today!! Let us have an update on your visit.


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

I just watched a Cuban torcedor eat his fast food lunch.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Just stopped in, owner was helpful and she helped me pick out a double Maduro to smoke. The first one I started smoking was plugged up and the draw was very tight. The owner asked how the cigar was and I told her it had a plug and I couldn't get a good draw. She quickly went into the humidor and grabbed me another and replaced it. This one is better, draw is goo, burn is great, very nice flavors.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I definately need to try some more of these...


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Mine came a few days ago. Shipped fast, packed well, sticks look great!
I'm going to let these rest for 5 or 6 months before I turn them to ash.


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

I live in Austin and work in downtown,so I used to go pick up a few sticks every now and then. I like their black and purple labels now though I used to smoke white label a lot when I just smoking cigars.They are pretty smooth,mild bodied cigars!


----------



## Epoch (May 12, 2012)

I had been wanting to try these. The free shipping link still works and I've got a sampler on the way.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Always happy to have another excuse to get out to Austin. I'll definitely stop by there next time I'm in town.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

Just placed my order looking forward to trying them


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey Jeff I had some of your blends for 1882 Tobacconist in Lufkin, they were delicious some of my favorite cigars so far!


----------



## Epoch (May 12, 2012)

The smell of the cigars in the sampler was worth the price of admission and the free cutter and matches were a great touch. I could not wait to smoke the first one and it was great. I will definately be a repeat customer.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

My Maduro Pack came in gave one to my brother in law a noob I'm letting mine settle but he couldn't wait he really enjoyed it. I'll post when I smoke my first, it'll be the double Maduro.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

Had the double Maduro it was a good smoke everything a Maduro is supposed to be. The construction was great nice dark leaf tight roll. The draw was perfect and the burn stayed even the whole time tight ash that stayed for more than an inch all in all a good cigar I would buy again.


----------



## Phreebooter (Nov 1, 2012)

I guess I'll have to cruise by and check our your shop. I will be visiting family in Central TX during my R&R. It'll give me a reason to take the wifey for a ride down to Austin.


----------



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

I love Bobalu! Their '92 leaf blend was the first cigar I ever had and to this day it is still a favorite of mine. If you are in Austin, set aside some time and actually go in to visit the humidor. It is the best smelling place I have ever been to in my life. Then grab a cigar and a Cuban coffee and just hang out in the store while you smoke. There are a lot of cool characters that inevitably strike up a fun conversation, and there are also really sweet Boxers that will sit at your feet while you smoke. It's a great time and one of my favorite things to do in the ATX!


----------

